# If I had a million dollars...



## ScottMcC (Nov 9, 2006)

I'd be rich. But I don't. I have $100 to spend on orchids (including shipping). Help me make some choices.

Here are my conditions:

Windowsills

Temps int-warm (some parts of the apt are warmer/cooler than others)

Humidity 50-60%

Light up to 2500 fc available if needed

Smaller-growing plants are preferred, as are plants that are near maturity. Go to it!


----------



## Mahon (Nov 9, 2006)

_Grammatophyllum speciosum_! Oh, smaller plants...

What orchid genera do you like? 

-Pat


----------



## ScottMcC (Nov 9, 2006)

anything is fine. I'm trying to expand my slipper collection though, as I only have 2 paphs and 2 phrags. species would be cool too, but I likes me a good hybrid.

in short, come up with ideas. suggest good vendors too if you feel like it. obviously 1 big order is more efficient than several small ones, so don't suggest things from 10 different places. and more plants is better than just one or two, but I'll tolerate maybe one expensivish plant.


----------



## Heather (Nov 9, 2006)

Hrm....I'd look at Piping Rock or Windy Hill. Rather than recommending plants, both of those vendors have good prices, and often larger plants than advertised. 

I realize this isn't exactly what you requested,  but you've got lots of criteria. If you want multiple nice slippers from one place where most are not expensive, those two vendors would be my choice. And don't just go by their online catalogs, ask Glen or Marilyn if you want a particular plant that is larger than advertised and you may very well be rewarded.


----------



## Marco (Nov 10, 2006)

phrag. fischerii.


----------



## TADD (Nov 10, 2006)

You can get three or four, maybe five fairrieanums.....


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 10, 2006)

Personally, I'd order a ton of pink besseae/schlimii/fischeri complex hybrid Phrags from OL.


----------



## ScottMcC (Nov 17, 2006)

I am now $100 poorer, and Littlefrog is $100 richer.

Macodes petola
Ludisia discolor
Paph wardii
Paph Landmark (sanderianum x glaucophyllum)
Phrag besseae
Phrag longifolium

pictures will be posted once the plantses arrive.


----------



## cdub (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice job! I like the diversity. Money well spent!


----------

